
‘Questionable’ data found in Russian coronavirus vaccine trial results - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02619-4
======
tinus_hn
Any vaccine arriving in the near term must be based on a fraud. Any
improvement in treatment is insufficient. There cannot be an end to the
coronavirus crisis unless it has an indefinite schedule.

We must continue to quarantine. Safety before anything else.

